# Used bike testing the water



## captainhastings (26 Sep 2009)

Just testing the water but does any one have a roadbike for sale west of crosshands. I have a new carrera tdf at the moment so would need to be a step up from that. I am in the middle of saving up but not sure about going second hand or keep saving and go new. 
Thanks
Terry


----------



## captainhastings (26 Sep 2009)

crosshands west wales in case theres another


----------



## Ivan Ardon (29 Sep 2009)

What size do you need?


----------



## captainhastings (29 Sep 2009)

Ivan Ardon said:


> What size do you need?



hi I am 5,8 5,9


----------



## Shaun (2 Oct 2009)

Thread closed at OP's request.


----------

